# SouthernCichlids' "Limbs of a Reaper" 40b switch initiated!



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Now, on to some pictures! roud:


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

And a few more. I have just started dosing this tank and I wanted to see the progress it makes in the next few weeks...expect lots of pictures!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Really nice setup!!!

Fish seem to be loving it too! The only thing I would change is the Moss in the back right corner. Is that a covered log or what? It just doesn't do anything for me. Other than that it is cool! 

Do you have plans on a stand in the future? GREAT find on the tank too! I really like that loach! I can never find them around here. 

Looks as if you are doing great, and I really want to see how everything grows in!
Drew


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Really nice setup!!!
> 
> Fish seem to be loving it too! The only thing I would change is the Moss in the back right corner. Is that a covered log or what? It just doesn't do anything for me. Other than that it is cool!
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew! Right now, the moss is more for functionality as opposed to aesthetics. It's covering the ugly green tubing and giving all of my fry and baby shrimp a safe haven. I couldn't pass up the deal either, about 2 softball size portions for $7!

I'm keeping my eye out for a 36" stand in my area but they're hard to come by unfortunately so I might be going the DIY route pretty soon.

Thanks again! Those loaches are awesome! Awesome patterns/colors and are always zipping around the tank with each other. If you are looking for some young ones, someone on AquaBid is selling a group, it's a $1, no reserve auction and shipping is reasonable as well :hihi:


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Caught another berried female hanging around


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Very cool tank. Those angels may get a little big, but that's always a good excuse for a bigger tank...


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

LB79 said:


> Very cool tank. Those angels may get a little big, but that's always a good excuse for a bigger tank...


Thanks LB! You are correct about that, been keeping my eye on craigslist for a nice 90 gallon tank  I'm selling some baby neolamp brichardi now to help fund that idea


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=232338

I have some BGA breaking out and started a thread in the algae subforum if anyone wants to chime in, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

botia kubotai are great fish! I used to be into botias, awesome characters.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Just ordered tons of new plants to get this tank looking the way I want it to, check back for some re-scape pictures next week! It will look 20x better than it does now with the "closing-in-on-collectoritis" look it has now


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

synaethetic said:


> botia kubotai are great fish! I used to be into botias, awesome characters.


Agreed 100%, they are tons of fun to watch and have some very unique patterns


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Pretty big rescape today, the rocks and random plants just weren't what I had in mind for this tank long-term. Added quite a few large portions of new plants as I want this tank to be heavily planted with minimal hardscape (I kept 2 or 3 rocks to hold the 3 longer branches in place).

1 picture for tonight, it's not a teaser but it shows where this tank started at. Bare and bland with lots of equipment showing.


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

*SouthernCichlids' "Limbs of a Reaper"*

Are all the same fish going back in the tank? I'm a noob and bought all the normal recommended fish. If I could start over I'd like a collection like that. 

Also are you getting a stand soon? I've heard horror stories of people putting tanks and soft stuff like towels and carpets and then cracking the bottom because of all the soft stuff pushing up in the center.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Kado said:


> Are all the same fish going back in the tank? I'm a noob and bought all the normal recommended fish. If I could start over I'd like a collection like that.
> 
> Also are you getting a stand soon? I've heard horror stories of people putting tanks and soft stuff like towels and carpets and then cracking the bottom because of all the soft stuff pushing up in the center.


I actually didn't even have to remove any of the fish as I wasn't doing a really drastic change. Seems like a stirred up the shrimp colony as they have been out and about a lot more, it has at least doubled in the past month!

I'm not too worried about it cracking, I don't have much in the tank that would push it beyond it's breaking point. But I am trying to find a stand, if that fails then I'll just build one myself :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a quick teaser shot of the new plants and layout! Cell phone pic :icon_neut


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Tank lights came on this morning and lots of the established wendtii (had it previously but had to move them around a little to incorporate the new crypts) has now melted. The tank looks kind of bare, anyone want to see some embarrassing pictures of it? :angryfire

On the bright side, I picked up 3 amano shrimp from the LFS today! roud:


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Cory eggs! Not sure if these on the glass are fertilized but I have 3 crypt leaves covered in eggs isolated in a breeder box with an airstone underneath the leaves to move water over them.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Crypts are growing in very thick and a sneak peak of a peruvian altum 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Houston, we have free swimmers!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Meant to mention this earlier but huge thanks to Gordon Richards, RukoTheWonderDog, nofishtoday(from AB) and SubstrateSource for the quality crypts!


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow congrats on the corie eggs and swimmers! Cute kitten to, just got a bengal kitten last week. He is a handful. Love crypts too!!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

knuggs said:


> Wow congrats on the corie eggs and swimmers! Cute kitten to, just got a bengal kitten last week. He is a handful. Love crypts too!!


Thanks! I rescued this little girl from a parking lot when she was 4-5 weeks old. Those bengals look so cool, I've always wanted one but can never find them.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Got some nurii mutated in from idex today! Definitely a good strain, extremely red undersides and strong roots.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

SouthernCichlids said:


> Got some nurii mutated in from idex today! Definitely a good strain, extremely red undersides and strong roots.


Looking Good!!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

idex said:


> Looking Good!!


Thanks bud, your crypts are doing great!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

HUGE changes coming for this tank. Moving into a new apartment sometime in June so it won't take place until then but I picked up a 40 breeder and stand this week! 

I really wanted the extra depth as my crypts will soon be wall to wall to wall to wall at the rate they're growing/spreading. And for $80 for a brand new tank and stand...now was the time to get them. 

Livestock will also be changing. The angels are quickly outgrowing this tank as expected so they will be going into my 40 tall along with all the livebearers. This tank is going to house a nice school of 12-15 dwarf neon rainbows, 4 loaches, 6 cory cats, and amano shrimp.

Opinions and ideas are welcome as always!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for EI dosing this tank? Just picked up the basic (Micros and Macros) dry ferts and was wondering what people would suggest for this tank. Would it be wasteful to do daily dosing for a crypt tank given how slow growing they are?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

My new Dwarf Peruvian pleco! If anyone knows an L number for this guy, it would be much appreciated!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish!.......are impossible to photograph 

Algae on the other hand, not so much haha I have an actual mound of it that I scraped off the back glass

Oh, and crypt melt=TDS through the roof, it's sitting pretty at about 450


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm starting my stockpile for when I switch everything to the 40b. Input is always appreciated! Will keep this updated as I think of and order the goods

Stockpile List:
Tank/stand/top/lighting/heater (acquired)
Additional filtration (Eheim 2217 acquired)
Hardscape (Ryuoh stone acquired from Frank)
Dry ferts (acquired)
Substrate (MGOPM + Flourite mix and sand cap)
CO2 system (acquired)


Any other ideas??


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a simple modified EI dosing schedule based on the current plants.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm a neighbor to you (near madison /walnuct cove & work in G-boro). Know any others around here ? Congrats on the new place in June (if that's still the case). The Eheim 2217 is great. I've had ot running my 135gal now for 5+yrs and has been flawless. 

I just started my EI dosing yesterday (first time ever fertilizing). Got my ferts from nilocg on here. I'll have to show you some pics as my tank transforms as it's been a long haul and still have a long way to go. Got new LEDs for the tank about a month or so ago to replace my Coralifes (those were great...still have them but not using). Just began w/ a fully automated CO2 system on 4/23/13 (got from aquariumplants.com). Also added substrate pellets (iron & trace) that same day to hold me over until I got my dry ferts. Seeing pearling for the first time in my tank (ever).

I'd love to know where you get your shrimp & plants around G-boro, WS, & HP as I've not found anywhere that really has healthy plants. I have an 8" Clown Loach so the shrimp may just be a meal for that guy.

Right now I'm in process of just trying to nurse nana's & crypts back to health before I buy a bunch of new plants. So looking for a good place around here to get some.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Got some incredible GBRs in from matt13 earlier! This is my pair of long-fins :wink:
These fish have so much color that my crappy phone doesn't want to share with everyone, but I should be able to get some high res shots sometime this week!


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Decent shot :icon_smil
Although the blues don't show up at all..


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Move in date set for June 13th so I'm hoping to have everything for the 40 set up by July, then get all the plants moved over followed by the fish.
I believe I have all of the equipment that can't be found locally. Got a NIB Eheim 2217 for $125!  Pretty pumped about that score. Also had to order some new tubing for the 2213 as the current tubing is cut to length for the tank being on the floor. 
Still looking for a cheap CO2 regulator and 2.5lb tank. Anyone have one or have any tips/suggestions?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

*This is what happens when my camera is returned..*

Y'all get pictures and updates!

2 of my new rams from matt13 are already showing spawning behavior so it shouldn't be long! The close up picture of just the clumps of crypts is cryptocoryne petchii, it has some awesome patterning.

I'm mixing in pictures of my shrimp tank just for the heck of it


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: SouthernCichlids' "Limbs of a Reaper" Stockpiling new equipment!*

Love your rams - Matt13 has only the best. I would watch those crypts - you may end up with no light reaching the substrate in a month or so .

Your shrimps look like pigs, even though you are trying to teach them some table manners.

Good luck with the move, may it be an uneventful one.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

His rams are awesome, the longfins are a weakness of mine for sure! Hahaha I think some of my other crypts are liking the shade, my plecos love hanging out on the underside of the leaves in the current from my filter.

Well fed pigs at that! They keep their tank spotless though so I guess that counts as manners :icon_roll

Thanks Oleg!


OVT said:


> Love your rams - Matt13 has only the best. I would watch those crypts - you may end up with no light reaching the substrate in a month or so .
> 
> Your shrimps look like pigs, even though you are trying to teach them some table manners.
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

GLA regulator and 5lb CO2 tank are in the mail and headed my way 
Thanks Mitch! <= This guy is a lifesaver!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Ryuoh stone, courtesy of Frank at ADG.

I'll start messing with the layout after I get the tank up and can tweak everything based on the tank and which angle it will be viewed from regularly.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

My shiny, new-to-me, toy from Mitch!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Good deal. Congrats on the new tools. Carolina Carbonics in G-boro across the the coliseum was the cheapeat I found for CO2 in our area. $25 for my 20 lbs tank.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! I'll be checking them out whenever I'm down that way, shouldn't cost much at all to get a 5lb filled then.


jfynyson said:


> Good deal. Congrats on the new tools. Carolina Carbonics in G-boro across the the coliseum was the cheapeat I found for CO2 in our area. $25 for my 20 lbs tank.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

These 2 decided to pair up and lay eggs on a large crypt nurii leaf earlier tonight! :hihi:


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

nightshadebel said:


> Congrats!


They ate the eggs overnight :/
This was their first spawn and the female must have just reached sexually maturity, she's barely even an inch long.
Fingers crossed for the next batch :smile:


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, I had an idea the other day and it's been stuck in my head so I wanted to get some other opinions on it as well!

What do you guys think about adding an LED strip light to the 40b to supplement my current T5HO fixture? Or even an LED spotlight over top of the largest mass of plants?

My reasoning: Not only would it really make the blues in my rainbows pop but it will also help even out the spread of the light on an 18" wide tank and help me get some decent PAR to the substrate in the front and back of my tank.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Looky what I ordered! 
http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-planted-tank/


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

This little fish and it's sibling are in another tank but I'm pretty pumped about them and wanted to share a picture


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Of course when it comes time to start the tank switch, I find tiny baby fish in the floaters 

I'm guessing my DNRs are breeding  It's definitely not GBR babies


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Tank and stand are up and positioned!

MGOCPM and a mixture of Flourite black sand and Black Diamond will be going in today so that I can start working on the hardscape 

BML light came in! Expensive but well worth it, that is one sweet piece of lighting!

**pictures of the Ryuoh stone hardscape to come tonight**


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome! Which optical angles did you go with? How many strips of what length?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> Awesome! Which optical angles did you go with? How many strips of what length?


I talked to them and they said definitely go with the 90 angle for an 18" wide tank...good thing because it shipped out the morning I talked to him haha and I just got the single 36" strip. I don't think I'll need another one with my current plants.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Progress pictures for anyone keeping up with this. I'm a symmetrical person so I don't follow the rule of thirds...it drives me up a wall.
I just go with what feels right!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice rocks. Where did you get those? Good deal on the lights. I sent BML to ask them if they could estimate my PAR. Can't wait to see your new set up! What's the plan?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

jfynyson said:


> Nice rocks. Where did you get those? Good deal on the lights. I sent BML to ask them if they could estimate my PAR. Can't wait to see your new set up! What's the plan?


I got them from Frank at ADG, he gave me a nice deal and hand picked them for me. You'll have to drop by the new place in a few weeks and check it out!
Plan is to go with a bunch of crypt petchii and parva on the hill and up front, balansae and spirialis on the right, nurii in front of those tall plants, everything else on the left. I'm going to have lots of plants that I don't have room for though. Guess we'll see what looks best!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Co2 is up and running! For future reference to myself and others, the GLA regulators use these nylon seals:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/5-16-in-Nylon-Washer-3-Pieces-86958/202210246#.UcEe1I54Q7A

I'm pumping a good bit of co2 into the tank until I move the fish in. Hopefully that will give the crypts a nice boost


----------



## Barkington (Jan 15, 2013)

Need some planted pictures already! 
Looking forward to picking up your old setup.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Barkington said:


> Need some planted pictures already!
> Looking forward to picking up your old setup.


There ya are Mike! I see you were the winner of that cool Erio, congrats buddy!
Planted pictures will be soon, I'm waiting for the dust to settle so that you guys can actually see the plants :hihi:


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Ask and you shall receive!

Ignore the green trashcan that is resting on the rock over there, I've got a cover from Han on the way.

I'll break out the camera once I get the fish transferred over to take some nicer shots of everything


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

It looks good! Cant wait to see it with fish


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

nightshadebel said:


> It looks good! Cant wait to see it with fish


25ish Dwarf Neon Rainbows and a big school of cory cats  I think it'll turn out really nice. All the rainbows are in the 30 still but are schooling really well even in a tank that got torn apart haha


----------



## Barkington (Jan 15, 2013)

When the balansae grow in a bit more they'll look pretty sweet. Whats going in the empty spaces?

I was hoping this pic would be bigger than the one from FB. My old people eyes are not good enough!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll get some high res pics up soon. All I had on hand was my phone.

The empty spaces will eventually be filled with daughter plants from what is in there and maybe some even cooler crypts when I have money again


Barkington said:


> When the balansae grow in a bit more they'll look pretty sweet. Whats going in the empty spaces?
> 
> I was hoping this pic would be bigger than the one from FB. My old people eyes are not good enough!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Huge diatom outbreak on the rocks but I moved fish over this morning and the bristlenoses are sure enjoying their snack!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's a nice looking tank! It's nice to see someone doing a crypt dominated system. Whereabouts in NC are you? I just left Charlotte the other day after visiting family for a few weeks.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I like the layout...good job.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's a nice looking tank! It's nice to see someone doing a crypt dominated system. Whereabouts in NC are you? I just left Charlotte the other day after visiting family for a few weeks.





hedge_fund said:


> I like the layout...good job.


Thanks guys! It's come a long way since that last picture, had to add some stems for the extra nutrients. I've got downoi, L. repens x arcuata, R. rotundifolia and hygro compacta at the moment, they are growing on me so a few may find a permanent home in this scape. Camera is on the way back from CA so I'll update soon.

Phil, I'm in Greensboro, about 2 hours from Charlotte. I try to make it down that way once a year for some coasters at Carowinds


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice looking tank...great job with the rock layout. Will be interesting to see it as it fills in and as you add fish.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

You can never have a enough Cory cats!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

UDGags said:


> Nice looking tank...great job with the rock layout. Will be interesting to see it as it fills in and as you add fish.


Thanks bud! It's pretty much completely stocked now, here is my current stock (the angels are in here as a grow-out but they might stay if they do well)
23 Dwarf Neon Rainbows
3 LF BNs
14 Aspidoras alabater
2 Baby wild cross angels



Coldwater King said:


> You can never have a enough Cory cats!


Added 14 Aspidoras cats today!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a quick FTS to show how well it has grown in


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Group picture!


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

Sooooooo cute!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

LOOKING GREAT!!!

REALLY LIKE THE LAYOUT TOO!!!

Can't wait to see it fill in further!

Keep up the good work!
Drew


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Welp, switched up the plants last night. S. repens 049 has taken over the middle 

Now, a dilemma.

Do I pull all/most of the giant spirialis? The right side is the problematic side for me. I have lots of C. nurii over there and it is definitely staying (might even get more if I pull the C. spirialis)


----------



## Barkington (Jan 15, 2013)

How is the downoi doing? I feel like the back is a bit empty. Perhaps if you could put something in the back left-ish it might help balance the spriallis? I'm no artist, though.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

SouthernCichlids said:


> Welp, switched up the plants last night. S. repens 049 has taken over the middle
> 
> Now, a dilemma.
> 
> Do I pull all/most of the giant spirialis? The right side is the problematic side for me. I have lots of C. nurii over there and it is definitely staying (might even get more if I pull the C. spirialis)


 
I have an idea. Pull out what you don't want of the spirals & I'll trade you for some L. Aromatica if you want some. Mine is growing like crazy & is getting huge. Can cut down & plant shorter stems as many root shoots are there. That's what I've been having to do to keep it from growing out of my tank (24" high). 

I took a cell phone FTS this morning (cleaned last night) and my blyxa kimberly is over 40-45 inch long !!!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Barkington said:


> How is the downoi doing? I feel like the back is a bit empty. Perhaps if you could put something in the back left-ish it might help balance the spriallis? I'm no artist, though.


Planning on filling in the back left with pantanal and the crypts over there are of the extra large variety and should be getting quite large in the next few weeks. I think the spirialis might just have to go. Most of it, anyways.



jfynyson said:


> I have an idea. Pull out what you don't want of the spirals & I'll trade you for some L. Aromatica if you want some. Mine is growing like crazy & is getting huge. Can cut down & plant shorter stems as many root shoots are there. That's what I've been having to do to keep it from growing out of my tank (24" high).
> 
> I took a cell phone FTS this morning (cleaned last night) and my blyxa kimberly is over 40-45 inch long !!!


I might take you up on that, these are easily halfway across my tank right now and starting to shade a lot of other plants. They would fit in much better in your giant tank. That's some impressive kimberly!


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Very lovely tank you have there. Puts mine to shame 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Here's some pics of the L. Aromatica I have for trade of the spirals. See those 22" monsters ? I trimmed about 6" off of them this week (Tues). I purchased them from a trim UDGags did a couple months back. They took about 3 weeks to take in my tank but then took off as you can see. I wish I could figure out how to get the L. repens red hybrid to take now...

I have about 15 or so that would do well in your tank as they are about 6-10" tall. There should be no algae on them either. There was some green beard / fuzz algae but I'm happy to say I found a cure ! I kill it with a full tank combo of Algaefix & Excel the other night.

Let me what you think would be a fair trade (how much L.Aromatica stems you want).


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

The LF BNs came out for some food!









KMNO4


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

The Freph carpet! 























Lounging in the yard??


----------



## AntiSoberSam (Jun 8, 2013)

great looking tank man. hope mine turns out half as descent!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

looking good !...like the carpet...looks like Staurogyne sp. repens ? I want to start a glosso carpet / street and always thought some Staurogyne sp. repens lining it would look good too...


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

AntiSoberSam said:


> great looking tank man. hope mine turns out half as descent!


Take the time to plan it, save and invest before you start setting it up and I'm sure your tank will turn out awesome roud: Thanks Sam!



jfynyson said:


> looking good !...like the carpet...looks like Staurogyne sp. repens ? I want to start a glosso carpet / street and always thought some Staurogyne sp. repens lining it would look good too...


Thanks bud! It is S. repens049, quite a nice little plant and really makes the foreground pop. Go for it! A thick patch of glosso and stauro would look great in your foreground


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Suppose I should update this a bit. The tank has changed a ton due to life. 
Major change: no more co2/dry ferts. Between working full time and classes I just didnt have the time to keep up with everything. 

Stocking changes: The DN rainbows and neon tetras found new homes. They were replaced with 2 Green Terrors (for me) and 2 Aulonacara that I am growing out for my girlfriend! The plecos, otos and aspidoras cats are all doing great. Wouldn't surprise me if the aspidoras' decided to breed if they were given their own breeding grounds.

Pictures in a bit!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics. I know how life can be. I have a 5 mo old & a 4 yr old. I guess the good news from your update is a girlfriend that's into the hobby, congrats!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Finally took a couple of pictures to update this thread after my long absence!


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

